# Adding 32 Character logins to 9.0



## mastry0da (Feb 14, 2012)

Previous to FreeBSD 9, we have always been able to modify


```
/usr/src/sys/sys/param.h MAXLOGNAME = 32
/usr/src/include/utmp.h UT_NAMESIZE = 33
```

*R*ecompile and install and good to go, however utmp.h has been deprecated in 9 for utmpx.h which offers no similar variable to edit?

Is it safe to simply modify my param.h in 9, or is there someplace else UT_NAMESIZE is supposed to be modified?

*T*thanks in advance,
-m


----------



## mastry0da (Feb 15, 2012)

*A*nybody? *I*s it safe to just edit param.h by itself?


----------



## ed@ (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello mastry0da,

There is no need for you to modify utmpx.h on FreeBSD 9 anymore, as the utmpx database already supports 32-byte usernames.


----------



## mastry0da (Feb 16, 2012)

*T*hanks ed@, good to know? *S*hould I still modifiy the param.h or is that deprecated as well?


----------



## ed@ (Feb 17, 2012)

You should still edit param.h.


----------



## mastry0da (Feb 17, 2012)

*G*ood to know, sir! *T*hank you!


----------



## mastry0da (Feb 18, 2012)

Apparently editing the param.h is no longer effective either? By any chance you wouldn't actually know how to enable long username support in 9.0 Release by any chance sir?


----------



## ed@ (Feb 18, 2012)

Can you please explain what you did exactly? For example, did you do:

- edit /usr/src/sys/sys/param.h, increased MAXLOGNAME to 33
- rebuild and reinstall world
- add a user with a long username
- try to log in locally or using SSH?

It's a bit hard for me to guess.


----------



## mastry0da (Feb 18, 2012)

- edit /usr/src/sys/sys/param.h, increased MAXLOGNAME to 33
- rebuild and reinstall world
- tried to su to an existing user with a long username that was created under 8.2 before upgrade to 9


----------



## mastry0da (Feb 18, 2012)

*A*lso for some reason /usr/include/sys/param.h has maxlogname set to 17 but a read only file, so *I* don't know if it*'*s necessary to edit that as well?


----------



## mastry0da (Feb 18, 2012)

*I* was just able to ssh in as that user, but *su* still doesn't work. Must just be a bug with su, my bad for bothering your time sir. Thanks for taking the time to help a fellow brother out though! *M*uch appreciated!


----------

